

Ask pg: how about a /classic2 for "voted on by accounts 3yrs old"? - ScottWhigham

We have http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;classic which, if I understand it, is for anything voted up or submitted by an account that is one year old or older. That was put in place, I think, to make a better home page due to the submissions&#x2F;voting influx of new accounts a few years ago.<p>Now that it&#x27;s been a few years since the launch of &#x2F;classic (which is what I use as my home page), I think it&#x27;s clear that today&#x27;s &#x2F;classic and the &#x2F;classic of two years ago are very different. Today&#x27;s &#x2F;classic is almost identical to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;. What about adding in a http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;classic2 (or making it a parameterized option) so that we can see stories voted up&#x2F;submitted by accounts 3+ years old?
======
NathanKP
What about just
[http://news.ycombinator.com/classic/n](http://news.ycombinator.com/classic/n)
where n is the age of the account that must submit or upvote the item for it
to appear on that page.

That would fairly easily allow us to compare relative activity and quality at
any userbase age.

------
easytiger
Hell, why not make it 5 years.

Ahh, ops account is 3.907 years old. ;)

~~~
decode
You confused his karma with his account age. The account is over 5 years old.

~~~
easytiger
damn. i have failed. But I'm glad we have checks and balances

